# Hi...i am a newcomer to US



## Sudha (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi,
Its been a month since i came to US with family. My hubby is software professional and has US work permit. He has his Social Security No too.I was working in Administration Sector before i came here. I would like to know what would be my working prospects here. I really want to work...be it full time / part time. My worry is that i am a dependent visa holder. Should i get an individual social security no.Is it possible? What would be the cons if i dont get it? I have lots of friends here...who are working from home. Can i do that? Should i still get an SSN for working from Home. 
Kindly post your thoughts and help me.

Regards
Sudha


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

First of all, welcome to the forum.

Unfortunately, if you're in the US on a dependent visa, you're not supposed to be eligible to work. There is a movement in the US to try to allow "trailing spouses" to work if they are from countries that allow that for US expats - however they haven't gotten very far yet as far as I know.

The option normally cited is to look into doing some volunteer work in the community. Although the work isn't paid, you can often use it as experience when you return to your home country - to show that you haven't been sitting around doing nothing while you're away. Most charitable organizations are thrilled to have volunteer help, and you can always check with local schools, librairies and other public services like that. It's one of the best ways to meet your neighbors and get involved in the community where you're living.


----------



## Sudha (Dec 24, 2007)

*Thanks*

Hi,

Thanks for ur advice. I shall definetely consider doing social service and see to it that i live according to the law.

Regards
Sudha


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Sudha,
What some people do is to contact their former employer, or another company back home to arrange to do work for them over the Internet while they are overseas. They are paid into their own bank account back home and continuing all their "back home" deductions, social insurances, etc.

It saves considerably on complications (like having to get a US social security number) and while it isn't strictly legal, it seems to be an area where the law hasn't yet caught up with the technology so it's unlikely anyone will give you a hard time about it.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I wonder if it is illegal at all. Most of the laws about working are related to protecting American jobs and collecting income tax. You wouldn't be taking a job that an American can do, so taxes would be the only issue. I don't know if there is any law to cover situations like that.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Synthia, it depends on exactly what she means by "working at home" - but if money changes hands for services performed, it is supposed to be declared (for income tax and social security purposes), which rubs up against the restriction that the trailling spouse doesn't have working privileges. 

For casual work (like babysitting or the occasional craft sale) it's not a problem, but once the amount paid crosses any of a number of tax thresholds (e.g. $600 - where a company has to declare what they are paying to an outside contractor, or the state threshold for charging sales tax) there's a risk of getting caught.

If someone is primarily interested in maintaining their professional edge, volunteer work is considerably safer. Or, tele-commuting with a company back home (since they aren't subject to US reporting regulations). Anything that generates enough income to be worthwhile runs the risk of drawing IRS attention, and that can lead to further problem for someone on a dependent visa.


----------

